# New Orchestrated Piece



## Frederick Russ (May 7, 2005)

Hi everybody,

This is a new piece I've been working on these days:

*Mellow mp3*

As always, tell me what you think - thanks.


----------



## DPK (May 7, 2005)

Hey, beautiful mix Frederick! 

Right at 0:35 I felt like I took off in a hot air balloon and was drifting over beautiful and serene vistas on an early spring morning... :D

Everything evolved very naturally and I really like the brass work in this piece. Nice textures all around. 

I love those orchestral chimes! Where are they from? Could you list some of the libs you used?

Sorry, but I have no critique... Great job! 

dk


----------



## FilmComposerZ (May 7, 2005)

Outstanding! Damn, the mix is superb...The brass is majestic, the strings full and rich! This is great work Frederick!


----------



## synergy543 (May 7, 2005)

Very nice warm feeling! 

It puts technicolor images in my mind and places me in the big theater.

Sweet.


----------



## Chrislight (May 7, 2005)

I love this piece! I had the same kind of visual as DPK with soaring over beautiful and serene vistas. :D 

Very soothing and uplifting! I love those chimes too.


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 7, 2005)

DPK said:


> I love those orchestral chimes! Where are they from? Could you list some of the libs you used?
> 
> Sorry, but I have no critique... Great job!
> 
> dk



Thanks for listening guys! 

Here is the break down of samples:

VSL Legato Vns (p,f)
QLSO Gold Sordino Vns (c-s-f mics)
VSL Legato Violas (p)
VSL Legato Cellos (p)
VSL Legato Basses (p)

VSL Legato Flute
VSL Legato Clarinet

VSL Legato Trumpet
VSL Epic Horns
VSL Solo Trombone
QLSO Gold Trombones
QLSO Gold Tuba

VSL Harp (Plucked and Glissando)
Post Steinway (found in QLSO Silver)

QLSO Silver Bass Drum
VSL Cymbals
QLSO Silver Chimes
QLSO Silver Various Metals
QLSO Gold Timpani (Hits & Rolls)


----------



## Alex W (May 8, 2005)

Very nice work, enjoyed it.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (May 8, 2005)

Very good work, Fred. And EIS is doing you credit for sure...

Cheers,


----------



## lux (May 8, 2005)

very nice Frederick 

Luca


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 8, 2005)

wow thanks guys! :oops:


----------



## TheoKrueger (May 8, 2005)

Very nice work ,

The colours in your music keep on increasing with every new song of yours Fred !

I really like the way you use so many chord changes yet you keep the general feeling the same . Just great man.


----------



## Dr.Quest (May 8, 2005)

Superb work. Very majestic! Great job on this as always.
Cheers,
J


----------



## PolarBear (May 8, 2005)

Great cue! Flowing and just enjoyable. Only thing I notived where the chimes at 0:40, they just don't seem to fit to me. Perhaps making them a bit more quiet and subtle or using slower ones could help that.

Keep us posted with your work! 
PolarBear


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 8, 2005)

Good observation Polar! Yeah, I thought about slowing it down for the passage with the chimes too yesterday. Could also be the way they're imaged in the mix so I'll look at it again.

Thanks for listening guys


----------



## Jackull (May 8, 2005)

Frederick,

I like this piece very much. Simple but SOLID... Very nice & melodic, good VL. Are you gonna post it to EIS...?

JaCkuLl


----------



## ComposerDude (May 9, 2005)

Frederick, that's just wonderful!

My only critique is that it should continue longer...but I guess that's what loop playback is for...

Really nice work!

-Peter


----------



## Neilfactory (May 9, 2005)

My god Frederick, amazing!
The sound is "big".It's rare.

Great!

Neil.


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 9, 2005)

Wow - thanks for the great comments guys - and many of these from people I really respect musically. :oops:


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 11, 2005)

Nice piece, Frederick.

Peter - what is VI-Pro articulations project?

Before we settled on the name "Virtual Instruments," that was going to be the name of our magazine!


----------



## José Herring (May 11, 2005)

Very nice.

I like the orchestration, but I wish that the performance breathed a little more like a real orchestra.

And, how did you get those two libraries to mix so well together and how did you master the recording?

Cheers,

Jose


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 13, 2005)

Thanks guys!

Nick, check your messages on the project - and take a look at the initial kick-off:

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1057

Thanks Jose for your comments. One of the problems with having long samples where the notes don't bloom is that we're left with having to add/subtract that blooming via cc7/cc11 curves - sometimes it either works great and sometimes it doesn't. We can try, right? 

Part of having the two libraries work better together is by seating the instruments in the same relative vicinity on the soundstage through panning, some early reflections on the vsl brass and lightly(!) adding an IR to QLSO and using a slightly wetter version for the VSL stuff. Getting things to sit well in the mix is one of my main concerns when blending.

I think as samples improve along with our mockup chops we'll start hearing that organic orchestral breathing sound in our mockups which I love as well.


----------

